
In July 2020, more visitors of Gov.uk used Safari (38.67%) than Chrome (38.18%) - taejavu
https://twitter.com/TheRealNooshu/status/1290218637400387584
======
rvz
Notably its visitors using Safari on iOS which has that 38.67% figure [0] and
its more mobile users than desktop users in general [1]

[0]
[https://twitter.com/TheRealNooshu/status/1290218638788530176](https://twitter.com/TheRealNooshu/status/1290218638788530176)

[1]
[https://twitter.com/TheRealNooshu/status/1290218641284243458](https://twitter.com/TheRealNooshu/status/1290218641284243458)

